# Eclipse: Projekt aus meinem Workspace als Library auswählen



## TiDom (13. Feb 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin gerade über Gradle an einer App dran. Nun möchte ich über den Java Build Path ein anderes Projekt aus meinem Workspace auswählen. Ich habe von dem Projekt eine jar in den external Dependencies, aber sollte er nicht automatisch auf das Projekt im workspace zugreifen? Ich möchte nämlich ungern über den Gradle-Refresh gehen(Dafür müsste ich das Projekt in Git pushen) und auch nicht extra eine jar bauen, sondern das er allgemein immer auf das lokale Projekt zugreift.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
TiDom


----------



## looparda (13. Feb 2020)

Ich habe es so verstanden, dass du den Code eines anderen Moduls momentan als JAR einbindest, nun aber lieber das Projekt des Moduls als Abhängigkeit einbinden möchtest. Hierzu kannst du das andere Projekt wie folgt referenzieren (sofern es ein gradle Projekt ist):
settings.gradle

```
include ":mydep"
project(":mydep").projectDir = file("./mydep")
```
build.gradle

```
dependencies {
     compile project(":mydep")
}
```
Ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob das die Frage war. Vielleicht kannst du deine Frage noch etwas überarbeiten. Was hat git mit dem Problem zutun?


----------

